# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ January 27, 2006



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

A Police Officer with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 27, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18131*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Kevin Lee 
*New York City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Friday, January 27, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 27, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Kevin Lee suffered a fatal heart attack following a foot pursuit with three suspects.

Officer Lee was part of a surveillance team that was tailing a group of men who appeared to be casing stores on Lexington Avenue in Manhattan shortly before 1800 hours.

After being told by employees at one of the stores that the men might have taken a laptop computer, Officer Lee and his team moved in on the suspects, who fled on foot.

Following a foot pursuit and struggle with the suspects, Officer Lee lost consciousness. Officers on the scene performed CPR and Officer Lee was taken to Lenox Hill Hospital, where he died.

Officer Lee had served with the New York City Police Department for 10 years, and is survived by his wife and six- year-old son.

Agency Contact Information
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

